# '98 528i Sport Package



## rhinom67 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm considering a 98 528i with 17 inch sport wheels, but it doesn't have the 3 prong steering wheel. Does this car have the real sport package or just the added wheels?


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Added wheels. My friend has a 1998 528i with sports pkg with the 3 spoke sports steering wheel, and the 17" deepdish wheels, but didn't come with sports seats for some stupid reason. Adding sport wheels on the car doesn't mean that the car has "sports pkg". I have been in the same sitituation as you. Back when i was buying a car i saw a 99' 528i Black/black, sports pkg, and hi-fi sound system advertised in the autotrader, i called the dealer and he verified all was true in the ad, so i took an hour drive to the dealer once i got there i was dissapointed. The car was bone basic, not even the premium pkg or real leaher it had leatherette (cheap). i told off the dealer right there for wasting my time. the 17" inch sport alloys did look though. What my advise to you is, if your really interested in the car, get the VIN # call the dealer or BMW's Customer toll free number. They will tell you everything about the car, the options, where it was frist purchased and etc.


----------



## Wolfeman (Mar 19, 2005)

What does the sport package have? The 3-prong steering wheel and what?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Wolfeman said:


> What does the sport package have? The 3-prong steering wheel and what?


Click Here

-Mark


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

I'm not sure the 3 spoke wheel came in the 98 Sport pkg. In fact, I don't think it was around until 00 or 01.. Experts?


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

528i said:


> I'm not sure the 3 spoke wheel came in the 98 Sport pkg. In fact, I don't think it was around until 00 or 01.. Experts?


My friend has a 1998 528i with the sports pkg, and the 3 spoke sports steering wheel.


----------



## JY (May 6, 2003)

I have a 99 528 sport, came with 3 spoke steering wheel. built date was late 98.


528i said:


> I'm not sure the 3 spoke wheel came in the 98 Sport pkg. In fact, I don't think it was around until 00 or 01.. Experts?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

528i said:


> I'm not sure the 3 spoke wheel came in the 98 Sport pkg. In fact, I don't think it was around until 00 or 01.. Experts?


Josh,

Pre 2001 SP cars had the large hub (big airbag package) three spoke wheel.

(did you enter the design contest?)

-Mark


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

Hmm, I have a 98 with sport pkg, and mine came with the 4 spoke originally. I have the 3 spoke now of course, cause motatti rocks, but it originally had the 4 spoke.



markseven said:


> (did you enter the design contest?)
> 
> -Mark


Heh, ya. I got the details, but I haven't even thought of anything let alone started working on a template. I'm lazy


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

528i said:


> Hmm, I have a 98 with sport pkg, and mine came with the 4 spoke originally. I have the 3 spoke now of course, cause motatti rocks, but it originally had the 4 spoke


I stand corrected. I was under the impression that all SP cars came with the ///M three spoke. Did your four spoke have the ///M badge and red and blue stitching?

-Mark


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

markseven said:


> I stand corrected. I was under the impression that all SP cars came with the ///M three spoke. Did your four spoke have the ///M badge and red and blue stitching?
> 
> -Mark


 no M badge just 4 spokes on mine


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

*Full Sport Package Trim introduced in MY99*

Before 1999, Sport Package E39s did not look different from regular E39s sans 17" wheels & tires. Shadowline trim, sports seats(think), //M badges etc. came in 1999. According to Edmunds > "1999 comes with a revised Sports Package option, which offers 17-inch alloy wheels, high performance tires, a sport suspension, M-sport steering wheel and shadowline blackout exterior trim."

Before that, I am pretty sure that the Sport Package came with 17" wheels and tires, Sports Seats and Sports Suspension.

Robert


----------

